

Tweets Made Easier - ucdaz
http://mashable.com/2008/07/16/easytweets/

======
goodkarma
I started working on this app in April for personal use. I had a very bare
bones version working while I was at Startup School.

My friend @coryschop asked a question about Twitter a couple of weeks ago, and
I sent him a note showing this app to him, and he got very excited about it
and told me he had to work on the design for it. :)

He's been using it for a few weeks now, the design looks a LOT better, and we
just launched today!

Total amount I spent to "develop" this app: $55 (logo)

Even if you include hosting fees for a decent box on Rails Machine (i.e.
several months of being tested by < 5 users) I've spent < $500 on it so far.

